# Sms versenden



## oache (26. Apr 2005)

Hallo

hat jemand von euch schon mal einen Server gebaut mit dem er SMS versenden kann?
Geht das überhaupt?

viele grüße 
oache


----------



## thE_29 (26. Apr 2005)

Kann mir kaum vorstellen das sowas gratis funktioniert ;>


----------



## Sky (26. Apr 2005)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann mir kaum vorstellen das sowas gratis funktioniert ;>


Von gratis stand ja auch nix da ;-)



			
				oache hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hat jemand von euch schon mal einen Server gebaut mit dem er SMS versenden kann?


Ich glaube man kann z.T. die SMSs auch als eMail senden (Adresse ist dann irgendwas wie <handy-nr>@sms.<provider>.de) Musst mal bei google schauen...

<EDIT>Nachtrag: Schau doch mal auf http://www.smpp.org/ </EDIT>


----------



## thE_29 (26. Apr 2005)

Naja, wennst was zahlen willst, geht das sicher, müsstest dich nur bei den großen Providern "einkaufen" bzw, gewisse sms anzahl kaufen!

Dann würden die sicher was freischalten!


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Apr 2005)

keine 3-4 Jahre her, da gabs noch den einen oder anderen kostenlosen SMS Gateway

....


----------



## thE_29 (26. Apr 2005)

Jop!

Ich hab mir mal ein C++ Programm geschrieben, das via Internetseite SMS verschickt hat..

Tjo, jetzt gehts nima , bzw schon lange nima!


----------

